# A-maz-n Cheese



## isitdoneyet (Oct 22, 2017)

Just a little cheese for the coming winter. 16 pounds of Pepper Jack, mild and sharp Cheddar, Colby, Mozzarella, and Munster. A 4 hour smoke with a mix of apple and cherry pellets. The tray works great.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 GALLERY=media, 484200]20160807_172202_resized.jpg by isitdoneyet posted Aug 7, 2016 at 6:59 PM[/GALLERY]


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2017)

Very nice!
Beautiful color on the cheese!
Al


----------



## griz400 (Oct 22, 2017)

Points to you my friend ... living in Fla.  We cant make cheese yet, to damn hot .. have to make at 4 am... or wait till February usually ..


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 22, 2017)

That's a lot of cheese, Nice smoke!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice looking cheese. You should be set for a while.

Chris


----------



## isitdoneyet (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone. It should last awhile if I can keep the kids away from it.


----------



## tardissmoker (Oct 23, 2017)

isitdoneyet said:


> Thanks everyone. It should last awhile if I can keep the kids away from it.



That's your fault for starting so soon. My kids now have to visit to get any!


----------



## sauced (Oct 30, 2017)

Nice job....great color on that cheese. Will be doing my winter smoke soon!!


----------

